# Dieter Eisele verstorben



## Silvio.i (26. Januar 2021)

R.I.P. Dieter


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2021)

Mein herzliches Beileid an die Angehörigen.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2021)

Selbst als nicht Meeresangler war der Mann mir ein Begriff.
Mein Beileid an Angehörige und Freunde.

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Januar 2021)

Mein Beileid - das war ein Guter..!


----------



## Skott (26. Januar 2021)

R.I.P. Dieter...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Januar 2021)

Ich hoffe und denke er hatte ein erfülltes Leben, darauf kommt es an.
Dann lege bei Petrus mal ein gutes Wort für uns irdischen Angler ein und lasse uns von Zeit zu Zeit einen Pilker herab, lieber Dieter.
Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Jurben (26. Januar 2021)

Sowas ist immer traurig.
Mein Beileid


----------



## Gert-Show (26. Januar 2021)

Sein Lebenswerk wird bleiben...mein herzlichstes Beileid.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2021)

Möge Dieter in Frieden ruhen.
Mein Beileid an die Familie


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Januar 2021)

Pionier ist der richtige Begriff. R.I.P. Dieter


----------



## prinz1 (26. Januar 2021)

Beileid an die Familie!
Dieter, egal wo du jetzt bist, laß mir ein paar Fische übrig!! Irgendwann komme ich auch dahin!


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Januar 2021)

Auch von mir herzliches Beileid.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2021)

Möge ihm die Erde leicht sein!

Der Mann hatte gute Ideen und wird fehlen!


----------



## Rapfologe (31. Januar 2021)

Eine traurige Nachricht.......
Die Select Pilker waren früher in meiner Kindheit und Jugend immer eine Art Sehnsuchtsköder zum Pilken und wurde wegen des Preises nur ganz selten mal gekauft.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Januar 2021)

Mein Beileid an die Familie 
R.I.P. Dieter


----------



## Kauli11 (31. Januar 2021)

Herzliches Beileid den Angehörigen.
R.I.P. Dieter


----------



## ragbar (1. Februar 2021)

Meine ersten Dorsche- mit Pilker von Dieter. Für mich ein Vorbild in der deutschen Meeresfischerei.
Ich kann mich an viele schöne Fotos aus den 80er mit ihm in den Blinker-Sonderheften erinnern,der Mann mit der Pfeife,Meerforellenangeln in den Kinderschuhen, Uferangeln im Fehmarnsund- er angelte schon an den Spots, die für mich als Jugendlicher Sehnsuchtsorte der Meeresangelei waren...Kudddäär...bis zuletzt DiDosDays mit Berichten auch hier.....mich gefreut,daß er noch da und aktiv ist....ihn hochgeachtet, weil er "die Eier hatte", gegen den Trend hier am Standort D Qualitätserzeugnisse mit den einhergehenden Produktionskosten herzustellen....

R.i.P Dieter


----------



## harbec (1. Februar 2021)

... RIP, Dieter!


----------

